# 721 acquiring info problem?



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Noticed the EPG was short this morning. So far, about 4 reboots have hanged in acquiring info. Anyone else have this problem now?


----------



## parmont (May 12, 2006)

John H
My 721 did the same thing. CSR couldn't help' Authorized replacement.
In the mean time, I disconnected BOTH satellite inputs. Went to menu and told it to do a switch check. I think I read, in one of the forums, about doing this. This took 20-25 minutes to do 39 steps. This clears the switch matrix. Re connected both inputs and did a 'hard reset', then a switch test.( may have done it the other way around. Don't remember). 721 returned to normal.
Replaced it anyway. Didn't trust it.  

parmont


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, all that didn't do any good. Thanks anyway. 

So, I erased all the recordings and reset to Factory defaults. It then came up correctly. All, I had to do then was a switch check and it is populating the Guide while I watch TV. Seems to be okay now and I have 90 hours available for new recordings.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope it doesn't happen to me - I have less than 10 hours available and would hate to lose all those recordings.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

finniganps said:


> I hope it doesn't happen to me - I have less than 10 hours available and would hate to lose all those recordings.


That's usually when you have problems. Dish PVRs seem to become less stable the closer the available record time gets to 0. I like to leave at leat 15 hours free on my 721 if I can help it.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Lyle_JP said:


> That's usually when you have problems. Dish PVRs seem to become less stable the closer the available record time gets to 0. I like to leave at leat 15 hours free on my 721 if I can help it.


My experience is that the 721 does just fine with very little space left. I have had between 10 and 0 hours available for almost a year now with no problems.


----------



## dtrose (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm having the same problem every time I turn on the unit I get a "Acquiring Data from Satellite 678"

I've pressed in power button for soft boot.
Unplugged for 30 minutes
Reset to Factory defaults (but recordings were still there) then did a check switch and still have the same problem.

How do I completly reset the whole damn thing and lose everything?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Be aware Acquiring Data from Satellite is normal as long as it does not sit there forever. The only way to erase recordings is to go to Cleanup.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I had this issue yesterday. We had 3 or 4 "micro-" power outages. Essentially the power just blinked. When I came home my receiver was on the "acquiting Satellite signal" and stuck there. Menu 6+2 never showed a sat signal.

I rebooted the receiver and nothing changed. 

I unplugged my SW64 power inserter for 20 seconds and plugged it back in.

In 10 seconds everything was back to normal. 

The switch was working for the other two receivers, but not for the 721. A reset was the cure.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

dtrose said:


> I'm having the same problem every time I turn on the unit I get a "Acquiring Data from Satellite 678"


My 721 gets stuck in this screen, usually after a "micro" power outage. I can get out of the screen by doing a full switch check, but then I have yet to figure out a way to force the 721 to download programming - can anyone help?


----------



## Jim R (Jul 9, 2003)

I have had that problem a few times over the last 6 months. Pulling and inserting the smart card has resolved it for me. 

Jim


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

It's been awhile since this topic was discussed. I'm still getting stuck in the "Acquiring data . . . " screen, always after a reboot and sometimes for up to 24 hours. I have not figured out a reliable way to get around this problem. Has anyone a surefire way to get past this screen? Or has a new (refurb.) 721 helped anyone? This is a VERY frustrating problem!!!!

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I talked to a Dish rep. who gave me a possible fix for the "678" message problem:

- When you see the 678 message, leave the receiver ON (green light lit) for at least 10 minutes.

- Put the receiver in STANDBY (green light dark) for 30 seconds.

- Turn the receiver ON again, the 678 screen should go away.

- If you get a message that the receiver hasn't been activated, you will need to call Dish for reactivation.

This DID work for me yesterday - I did not need to reactivate the receiver!  

Good luck, Bill


----------

